# In loving memory



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Zane Franks Hayes (my grandson) was born September 4, 2007 at 10:02 am. Zane passed from this life and into God's hands at 10:42 am, 2007. This event was expected, but not fully prepared for. Please pray for Jacie (his mother and my daughter) and Jim (his father)to find strength in God's love for the coming months. His funeral will be this week in Austin. I will be out of touch but not out of the reach of God's hand. Please pray for all of us in our time of grief.
BB


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

prayers to all........


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for your peace and comfort.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Candle lit, prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

My heart goes out for your loss. God bless you all with peace and strength and wisdom. I will pray for you.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent. Nothing is harder to deal with.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

sent.....


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## Jeff B. (Aug 24, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers, what a terrible thing...

Jeff B.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours....God Bless...


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Sorry for your tragic loss.*

Prayers for you and your family during your sorrow and healing. God bless you all. - Craig


----------

